# Currant Creek with Family



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This week, the family and I set out to check on Currant Creek Reservoir, hoping that it would treat us as well as it has in the past. It was actually a hard decision to make, considering the possibilities within our range. In the end, keeping the gas $ to a minimum seemed like the best option and it worked out a little better with the late start on the day we tend to have as a group.

In the past, we've always taken the road east of Strawberry Reservoir to get to the lake, but we thought it best to try the Co-op Creek Road, which opens up much later in the year. Supposedly, it shaves off a good chunk of time compared to the usual route.

Turns out, it does save time and it winds its way through some beautiful land, eventually dropping down from Upper Currant Creek and passing some fun little beaver ponds along the way. Of course, I had to stop and pick on the locals.



















Several of those little guys came to hand and there were plenty of other little ponds that I could've spent all day on, but the main destination was just down the road and I was excited to see what awaited us at the beloved Currant Creek Reservoir.

Our first stop was at the north end, where a diversion of the Duchesne River is piped in. My wife fished the lake with her standard worm/bubble rig along the channel while I explored up the river inlet with my Blue Fox.

The area where the water spills in from the tunnel is where I've had some good luck in the past, so I make it a point to try it every time I can. This time wasn't meant to be though and I left that area with only a bump and chase from what looked like a good sized tiger trout.

On my way back to the lake (a short walk), I couldn't resist fishing the downstream side of Low Pass Creek's culvert.










It's a pretty good hole and every cast provided about 10 flashes behind the lure, quite a few of which connected. Nothing big, but it was fun to have fast action anyway.



















Once I rejoined my family, it appeared as if the bite was off for the area and it was also pretty shallow outside the channel. Not much happening there, so we left to find a different area to fish.

The lake was packed with people and we didn't want to be in the midst of a crowd, so it was hard to find a spot. Eventually, we found ourselves at the dam, walking across to the far side.

Unfortunately, everywhere we looked was plagued with thick weeds extending far enough that fishing was going to be difficult. Even so, we proceeded and ended up lucking into a few smaller fish.










My wife even got into a few rainbows. Good for her, since she hasn't caught anything for awhile.










The Blue Fox got me a few as well, which broke up the monotony. Sadly, my minnows didn't produce anything but a couple of bites that were immediately dropped. Strange day for those, that's for sure.










Despite the slow fishing and swarms of biting flies, it was still a nice day for the most part and we were happy to get out into the beautiful country.



















Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the sizes of the fish. At least you didn't get the skunk. Trusty old goldy!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Can't beat any time with family no matter the outcome...thanks for the family photos as I'm sure they had a very enjoyable outing/exploring...glad to see you're Wife catch a few...take her out some more...I'm sure she'll show you how its done  ...man is your oldest getting bigger...will he have the same fish'n reporting skills as you???...I'm think'n yep. Thanks as always for the report and sharing your expedition with family with us...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work man.... glad you got the family out and the wife got to pick on the bows!!


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

You need to hit CC during the week.We were there 7/25 - 7/28,pretty much had the whole lake to our self's.And knocked them dead.(Will post pics soon) 


How trailer friendly is the co-op road? I have a 18' pontoon boat.Even with the road being 3/4 paved.It's still a long haul to get there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's every bit as washboard as the other road used to be. Not too bad, but a good rattle anyway.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had a fun time with the family thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Sometimes catching those dinky ones can be more fun than the lunkers.  

Nice post.  8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH you want a faster way and some more pretty country to see. head up center street in heber follow that road all the way up. YOU will pass tons of cabins just stay on that road in tell you get to the top.There some ponds on your way up.You can't fish them sorry.Once you hit the top you can go straight and go toward millow.But you if you turn right and follow that road it will go right where you come and turn to go to the lake from co op road. I cuts down time in my option.Nice fish and glad to see the family out with you.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You're talking about the road that goes past Timber Lakes, right? If I remember correctly, it's a pretty rough road for awhile, just past the lakes.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> You're talking about the road that goes past Timber Lakes, right? If I remember correctly, it's a pretty rough road for awhile, just past the lakes.


yea. it just the lower part of that road that rough.


----------

